
Otto and Budweiser: First Shipment by Self-Driving Truck - taytus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb0Kzb3haK8
======
bruceb
I don't understand why Budweiser who bill itself as semi working class beer is
advertising that it helping to put hundreds of thousands of truck drivers out
of work.

This is isn't a comment on driver less tech just on the optics which seem very
problematic.

